# Literature fair



## lotrfan_15 (Jan 26, 2003)

I am wondering if you guys have any good ideas...... My friend and I are doing The Fellowship of the ring for a literature fair we have to do for language class. I'm not sure what to do....... If you guys have any good ides please post them!  
Thanx!


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 26, 2003)

Well what exactly is a literature fair? what do you have to do? Is it like a presentation about the book? An Essay or thesis paper concerning it? Tell me these things and I can help you out.


----------



## lotrfan_15 (Jan 26, 2003)

Yes, it's like a presentation of a book, you have to have projects that mean something to the book, and you could have something like an essay, but you need visual aids too, because people come around and look at them. I guess what I want the most is things I can do that will attract people to our table, but teach them about the book at the same time.


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 26, 2003)

Well first of all for the visual aid I would suggest using one of those presentatin boards that open and close. On it I would put a map of middle-earth (a color one if you can find one, but I don't know that there are any in color), and put some art-word inspired by The Lord of the Rings on it as well, to find a lot of art inspired by it go here 

Also a good idea might be to just use some of those little fake plastic swords that I'm sure can be found at cheap toy stores, but then again even those aren't allowed in schools because everyone is paranoid of school violence now, so if you can't do that, then just make some out of tin foil or something and put them with your presentation board. 

As for an essay the possibilities are endless: The Classic struggle of good vs. evil. You could write about the 3 love stories involved in the stories, you could write about the significance of 7 in the books, but thats kind of abstract and you have to have more of a background on Tolkien to write about that, to find a thread concerning that look in the Hall of Fire forum. One other idea is to write about all of the internal conflicts each character has, for each has a difficult choice to make at least once throughout the story. Thats just a few ideas, hope it helped,
Glorf


----------



## lotrfan_15 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the awesome ideas... I think the presentation board will be awesome. As for the actual people in the fellowship... do you think I should Introduce each one of them?


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 26, 2003)

Well yes I would do that, but only give a very brief introduction for each of them, if you go on and on about them people will probably lose interest very quickly, and you want to capture the attention of your audience.


----------



## lotrfan_15 (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks so much Glorfindel! I'm gonna have an awesome project!


----------



## lotrfan_15 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Ideas?*

Any one else have ideas?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 26, 2003)

WEAR A COSTUME!

Preferably Gandalf. The pointy hat will get people's attention... 
Just don't take any "Are you supposed to be Dumbledore?" nonsense.

Be a hobbit!

Learn how to say hello in Elfish and greet people who come to your booth that way.

Wear a ring around your neck, and when you see the principle, put it on and disappear! BOO!


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Jan 26, 2003)

There is a color map of middle-earth and I think one of hobbiton
at http://www.geckoartist.com
in the 2001 gallery.


----------



## lotrfan_15 (Jan 29, 2003)

*COOL!*

Coool, I'm gonna be Gandalf! I also like the Hello in Elvish...does anyone know how to say it? 
Thanks for telling me where the maps are...there awesome! 
Thanx for all your help


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 29, 2003)

I can tell you how to say Hello in Elvish as soon as I ask another member thats part of my Guild. I'll post it here for you as soon as I find out.


----------



## lotrfan_15 (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanx!


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 2, 2003)

Uh-oh, he tells me that there isn't any Elvish word for "hello", at least not that he has been able to find anyway, sorry.


----------



## lotrfan_15 (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh well, thats okay... thanx for trying!  Everyone whos posted has been a big help... I'll tell you guys how we did after we do our projects and when we get our marks back!


----------



## lotrfan_15 (Feb 4, 2003)

*I need help... again!*

Does anyone know any highly used words, or words related to the book in Elvish! it'd be a biiggggggg help!!


----------



## lotrfan_15 (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey everyone! 
Our project turned out awesome... we got 98%  
We ended up doing a presentation board, descring the rings, middle earth and its peoples, all the members of the fellowship, and other minor characters. we also decided to lay out everyones weapons, and we had some of the gifts Galadriel gave the fellowship... we also dressed up, me as Frodo, well a girl Frodo, and my friend as Gandalf!


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Feb 18, 2003)

WOW! 98%! That's superb. Great job! You should have taken a picture to post for us.


----------

